# Neue Oberfläche für Linux



## UlrichH (12. Januar 2008)

Hi ihr,
ich bin aktuell am entwerfen einer neuen Oberfläche für Linux und wollt mal eure Ideen hören, bzw. was ihr an KDE, Gnome oder ähnliches vermisst.

Einfach alles was Interessant/Wichtig sein könnte.

mfg Ulrich


----------



## andy72 (14. Januar 2008)

Gute Frage,

was kännte man an genannten Oberflächen vermissen ?

Grundsätzlich bietet jede Oberfläche sein eigenes "Feeling", "Look" etc - und ist mit Themes veränderbar. Jede Oberfläche hat auch einen eigenen od. gemieteten Webbrowser,Dateimanager,Konsolenanwendung oder sonst was.
Das was mich am meisten stört ist diese unendliche Vielfalt an Desktops an sich,
jeder will besser,schöner und einfacher sein - anstelle sich alle mal an einen Tisch setzen,
gemeinsam überlegen, was man zusammenlegen könnte das es besser wird ...

Mein Fazit also:
Schluss mit noch 20 Desktoplösungen, die noch 20 andere Bibliotheken brauchen und am Ende doch den selben Sinn erfüllen aber anders heissen.
Ich hab keine Lust darauf, mir den Rechner mit 100 Bibliotheken vollzuhauen, weil die Entwickler zu unfähig sind, vorhandenes zu nutzen 

Nicht böse gemeint - die Idee kommt nur 10 jahre zu spät *find*

MfG
Andy


----------



## Laudian (14. Januar 2008)

Bald effektiv auf Fluxbox umsteigen tut weil schon KDE und/oder Gnome viel zu aufgeblasen sind. ^^ Noch dazu ist die Fluxbox, was die Fensteranzeige bzw die Tools zur Systemueberwachung angeht sehr flexibel, weil man die einfach in den Hintergrund integrieren kann ... ich brauch nix anderes ... und nebenher ist das Ding kaum 50 MB gross ... und es ist grad in Version 1.0 erschienen ...  also nix mehr mit den unendlichen 0.irgendwas Geschichten. 

Meine Meinung, aber ich brauch grosse Fenstersysteme nicht, ich brauch nen System, das nicht sofort allen Arbeitsspeicher fuer sinnloses raus schmeisst ...


----------



## olqs (15. Januar 2008)

Ich nutz derzeit nen Mix:
Entweder KDE (mit und ohne compiz) plus einige Gnome Apps, oder Fluxbox.

@UlrichH
Ich denke es gibt genügend WMs und DEs die man nutzen kann und die überall Vor und Nachteile haben.
Wenn Dir was an denen fehlt, oder du meinst eine bessere Lösung für etwas zu haben, dann starte mit deinem Projekt.
Die meiste Software unter Linux ist entstanden, weil dem Entwickler halt im bestehenden etwas gefehlt hat.

Was stört dich denn an den bisherigen Lösungen? bzw Was meinst du besser zu machen?

Von der Usability find ich keine meiner Oberflächen schlecht.


----------

